# 32" LCD TV - Toshiba or AOC?



## jainanshal (Oct 15, 2010)

I wish to buy a LCD this Diwali without burning a hole in my pocket (actually this is an important part).

ebay has 2 deals on these LCDs-

1.Toshiba 32AV700 - 22K
2. AOC L32DK99U - 20K

Features for both are almost equivalent, plz chk features thru the hyperlinked name.
Both have free wall mount & HDMI cable.

Now, i have no idea on Picture quality,
Overall quality / reliability and,
After sales service for both the brands above.

Can you plz suggest which one would be a better pick, considering i don't wanna spend much & also want a decent (if not mind-blowing) quality LCD, Or do you think both will be worthless?

Also, there's another choice.. Samsung 32C450 @ 27K. Its almost like 5-7K more, would that be worth?

Thanks in advance for your response!!


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2010)

Should go for the Samsung. Well established support in India.


----------



## desigac (Oct 25, 2010)

You should have Samsung and Soney will be better to use as LCD Monitor


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 26, 2010)

see both of them are nt so good and worth buyin.. on diwali they may b givin some *attractive* offer.. bt i think u shud go for Samsung of Lg only...


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't know why people go for offer and stuffs. Anyways, if you want a good LCD TV then should stick with Sony, Samsung or Panasonic.


----------

